# Porsche brakes



## 20Vstyle (May 4, 2002)

Okay, this may sound kinda stupid, but here goes...
I just bought Turbo twist replicas, and now I want porsche brakes..well, not exactly. I don't have 1400 bucks to throw down on a brembo brake upgrade, in actuality, I don't have much money at all after the body kit







So tell me, what is the cheapest way to get my calipers to be red read "Porsche" I'm willing to spend money for the bare minimum upgrade?? any help??? Don't flame me!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Porsche brakes (20Vstyle)*

Porsche kits starting at $1095.00
Bam! + Porsche twists!








And another closer pic








Check out website for more info, pricing, pics & details


[Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom, 1:37 AM 8-23-2002]


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Porsche brakes (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I was just at a porsche tuning shop and saw some huge rotors and yellow calipers, and I to want them.


----------



## 20Vstyle (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Porsche brakes (tenacious jett)*

wait, so let me get this straight. I want red calipers that read porsche.. i therefore have to spend 1000 + dollars?? there's gotta be a cheaper way!


----------



## kewl20v (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Porsche brakes (20Vstyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wait, so let me get this straight. I want red calipers that read porsche.. i therefore have to spend 1000 + dollars?? there's gotta be a cheaper way!





















[HR][/HR]​







you gotta pay to play


----------



## Unchained (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Porsche brakes (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

I can't wait to get those . DAMN that is killer ! I want my car to stop before the speedo drops ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe Santa will bring a stage II kit


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Porsche brakes (Unchained)*

Yea you got to pay to play......


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Porsche brakes (2SlowBora)*

How about these?


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Porsche brakes (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

ECS Tuning-Tom,
Do you have a Porsche kit for a Corrado G60 (4x100), with 16x7.5 Borbet Type C (30mm offset)? Or do I have to break out my slide rule, measure everything, and compare to the template?


----------



## newcorradoowner (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Porsche brakes (colnago)*

They make some nice caliper paint that you can paint your calipers with, and go to a shop that does custom vinyl. Have them make the sticker and then put it on the caliper and spray some clear over it.
You might get a bunch of people flame you, but if your happy that is all that matters.
Just about any tunning shop will carry the caliper paint, and any hobby shop or speed shop will sell the clear in a can. 
Multiple light coats of both and you will be set!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Porsche brakes (colnago)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ECS Tuning-Tom,
Do you have a Porsche kit for a Corrado G60 (4x100), with 16x7.5 Borbet Type C (30mm offset)? Or do I have to break out my slide rule, measure everything, and compare to the template?







[HR][/HR]​The offset is not important when measuring clearance for big brakes. It's what we call caliper clearance. Flush face wheels (aka: TT, S4 wheels) are great for clearance, deep dish wheels (aka: Brocks....) do not clear almost any big brakes. Use the template, it's your best bet. Email me if you have any questions


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Porsche brakes (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

And Black!



















[Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom, 3:57 AM 8-27-2002]


----------



## RubberDubbie (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Porsche brakes (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Aren't these rotors on the wrong side of the vehicle?


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Porsche brakes (20Vstyle)*

Get some red paint for your stock calipers and some white-out to write Porsche on there. Shouldn't cost you more than $10 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by Blown6T, 9:50 AM 8-27-2002]


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Porsche brakes (RubberDubbie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Aren't these rotors on the wrong side of the vehicle?[HR][/HR]​Nope, some of the pics are S4's were the caliper is located on the rear of the front rotors


----------



## towerymt (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: Porsche brakes (newcorradoowner)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They make some nice caliper paint that you can paint your calipers with, and go to a shop that does custom vinyl. Have them make the sticker and then put it on the caliper and spray some clear over it.[HR][/HR]​I'm not sure vinyl decals would last long on the surface of a brake caliper. They do get pretty hot. Maybe have that same shop make an outline decal of the Porsche letters so that it could be stuck on, painted over it in white, peeled off, and then you're left with the letters in white. That might work. Don't bother with clear coat, however. Use high temp paint. A can of Krylon "BBQ & Stove" paint in a spray can is about $4 and withstands 600F, for example.


----------

